# Windows 8 Error 0x800700C1



## Brenda65 (Nov 15, 2014)

Problem: I tried to download Microsoft Windows 8 update Drivers and I get "error 0x800700C1". I purchased a program to download Windows update at "DriverUpdate.net" . It says there is a problem and no solution for it is found. 
History: It all started on 11/14/2015 when I went online to play Euchre card-game. com. It did not load normally and eventually not at all. I then had a problem when I downloaded some Euchre games My Antivirsus kept saying they were infected and so I did as recommended by Antivirsus system and then deleted them from my computer along with anything else that I found in the files that had downloaded on that date.
Computer Details: I have a Dell Modium, Windows 8 Microsoft 2012, Intel Pentium CPU G645 @ 2.90GHz 2.90 GHZ- 4GB installed Ram (3.87 GB usable)-64 bit operating system,x64- based processor
Server, Internet Provider and connection: I use Time Warner Internet Provider and Chrome Internet Connection. AVG Free AntiVirsus 2015.:hide:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You need to start here with a post in the Malware Removal Forum because before suggesting anything else, we need to make sure you are clean, which you obviously are not.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First off, you do not have to pay for Drivers, they are offered free from the Dell/Support just type in your service tag # or make and model # to download the drivers for you specific model.. If you paid for a Drivers program, I would try and get your money back. Chances are great this program had viruses attached
That being said, as Rich-M said, you are most definitely infected because of what you have downloaded. Please click on the link Rich provided and so those things and post in that section of the forum and not here. 
While waiting for the Security team to respond. Download Junkware Removal Tool, *Run* it, a DOS window appears, press Any key. It will automatically scan your computer for unwanted files. 
Also download ADWcleaner. *Run* it, Install it,* Scan*, leave everything checked and *Clean.* Both programs with show a Text document when they are done showing you what it has removed.


----------

